# Tomorrow we meet our son for the first time



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

So, after all the waiting. Tomorrow we meet our son for the first time. Only for an hour, but I can finally see & smell him in the flesh   So excited, but healthily nervous as I want intros to go well & keep a good relationship with FC. She has been marvellous so far, but I know that can all change when we get into intros. Need to keep myself in check so I don't cuddle LO to death as soon as I meet him!!

Can't believe this is finally happening.....for everyone else, hang in there, you won't believe how you forget about all the stress of waiting when you finally get to this stage. xxx


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

How exciting - sure it will be so amazing tomorrow


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Enjoy every minute if it, we brought our daughter home last Monday sand our son has been home for  4 yrs now, very special times xx


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Oooh exciting!! 
Wishing you a wonderful day tomorrow. I hope you get the cuddles!!
Gettina


----------



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow , this is your time! Wanted to say have a fabulous day tomorrow. Our son came home 7 months ago and I'll never ever forget meeting him for the fisrt time....he was sooooo cute and sooooo tiny!!!! Enjoy..


Noodles x


----------



## flower power (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh how lovely for you!
Enjoy every minute (all 60 of them!) 
Xx


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hope you have a fab day and make memories to treasure xxx


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Enjoy every second xx


----------



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

Sooo exciting


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Enjoy it honey! It will go very quickly. Just remember not to worry about feeling anything straight away. I took a few days to feel a connect to little pea and now I can't imagine him not being mine 

xxxx


----------



## Tillywhitt (Feb 19, 2014)

Wishing you lots of luck. You'll not sleep with excitement tonight xx


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Good luck and enjoy your magical day xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I hope you have a wonderful day.

Wyxie xx


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Everhopeful we meet our son today too! Just led on bed waiting to get up! It's like Christmas Day! Good luck lovely lady and here's to lots of cuddles. Let me know how it goes. What an amazing day?! Love KR75 xx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Everhopeful and Kellyrocket, good luck to you both! I'm so glad you get to meet your LO at last.

I remember seeing ours and finding it really weird. He smelt wrong and was dressed in a totally different style to what I like. We had an hour or so and that was it the first day and I had no idea what to do or say to him. How to play with an askance 10mth old was bizarre. I ended up leaving DH to play whilst I asked the FC lots of questions mostly. I did have a bit of a cuddle but I was really thrown by not instantly connecting and exhausted from not sleeping. Now he is my world and we're going for no 2. 

I hope you both have an amazing day and remember to take pictures for your memory box!


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm so excited for you both ladies!cant wait to hear about it xx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hope ur meeting today goes well. Enjoy it.xx


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks to everybody who wished me well. So, the meeting was all over in a flash, but he is the most beautiful boy that I've ever laid eyes on.  It was all very low key, so no big hugs or anything like that, But still some amazing moments shared. He clearly recognised us from the video and the book that we produced post panel and couldn't stop staring at us with his amazing big beautiful eyes.

I couldnt believe my emotions managed to hold up.....well until just now when I phoned my mum to tell her everything that happened in the meeting, and now I'm having a little happy sob to myself. Just can't wait until tomorrow, I can't believe I'm mummy.

Kellyrocket, i hope your meeting went well too. So when you have a moment let us know how everything went.

Daisy0609, Have you got a date for your introductions yet? It can't be long to wait now?


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello! Just got back. Our son is amazing, just gorgeous.

Everhopeful, your day sounds just lovely. It's such a great feeling isn't it? Looking forward to hearing about your day 2.

We got to the FC house on time and I was completely fine and relaxed until I heard his little voice through the door and got a bit teary but as soon as the door opened and I saw our boy I just focused on him. He smiled at us and ran into the lounge. We followed him and got onto the floor with him and he stared at us for a bit before showing us some toys. The FC is brilliant and called us Mummy and Daddy. Our boy just calls us both Daddy at the mo which is great for my husband! He calls his FC 'Mumma' so I think 'Mummy' will come! He gave us cuddles and brushed our hair with his toy brush and played with us lots. The inter-agency meeting went well and his FC gave us a lovely hard back photo book of his life with her family which I thought was lovely. FC also made us lunch and we helped feed LO too. All in we spent about 3 hours with him today and we have a 4 hr day planned tomorrow. I can't wait for him to start to attach to me like he has his FC. Their relationship and affection is lovely.

Me and my husband are really happy, not nervous or mega-excited just relaxed and looking forward to day 2. It just feels 'right'. 

I'll keep updating when I can. I read these posts when we were awaiting approval and it really helped so am happy to share our story too.


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Ahhh ever hopeful that is such a lovely post! Meeting your LO, as weird as it can feel, it so exciting! I will never forget the first time we met either of ours, it was just fantastic, could not stop grinning!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Kelly and everhopeful, such wonderful memories that money can't buy. Nearly 9 months on and I can still remember it like it was yesterday. Enjoy every moment xxxx


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

We have our planning meeting next mon the meet her next tues. So glad your first days went well can't wait to hear how it all goes. 
X


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

So lovely both of you.
Many more happy little sobs to come!
Gettina x


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Awww so lovely to read...
We have only had our DS home 2wks....intros seem ages ago but not.
I actually really miss his FCs and can't wait to meet up sometime...

Good luck with the rest of intros


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks all.....despite sleeping remarkably well on Sunday night . Today I have been awake since 5. So much running through my head, but mainly just recalling ever detail from yesterday & just looking forward to seeing LO again today....

Kellyrocket I totally know what you mean by _"__Me and my husband are really happy, not nervous or mega-excited just relaxed and looking forward to day 2. It just feels right"_ This is exactly what me & DH said to each other last night

Lynesbee, I was following your introductions intently, so really glad to hear its all going well now LO is home. Also great to hear you kept good relations with LO's FC. Ours seems totally perfect at the moment, but i am just wary that things can get tense & emotional during intros & I've heard some horror stories.

Daisy0609.....wow tuesday, that will come round in a flash for the both of us. I will be thinking of you.

I'll update you all on day 2 later xx


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Day 2 was pretty amazing. Got to FC and LO was at the door waiting. We played with him for an hour or so and the FC went upstairs and left us to it. We had a bit of rough and tumble on the floor and we had lots of giggles and cuddles. When my husband went to the loo, our LO ran after him shouting 'Daddy'. No 'Mummy' yet as he calls his FC 'Mumma' but if we say 'where's mummy?' LO points to me. He also wanted to watch our intro DVD again which was lovely. We also got to change our first nappy (me a wet one and daddy a smelly one) and think we handled it OK!!

Day 3 tomorrow and we get to take him out in our own pushchair and FC is helping me with my nappy bag contents!

Everhopefull - hope today was as good as yesterday!

xxx


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Kellyrocket: Great to hear things are going well. Our schedule seems a little slower than yours with one hour on the first day and just an hour and s half on day two....we are shattered do I dread to think how you feel 

On our side things couldn't be going better (at least for now). He's an absolute delight & our relationship is growing steadily. Today we went to the park (in our buggy) and had a fantastic time. Both daddy & me got loads of kisses and cuddles & I could have just died with happiness when he let me feed him his lunch with all smiles. Yet again I can't wait for tomorrow.....& the next 18 years (minimum). Such a proud mummy x


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

So lovely to read both of your posts. It sounds wonderful & I can't wait to be at this stage. But whilst I wait reading posts like these keep me going  

x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Amazing updates ladies


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Things are progressing very well. Today I did two nappies on my own, feed him his lunch and gave him his afternoon milk (that was an amazing feeling I will never forget). Plus we took him to the park on our own.....yes you heard me, on our own - scary, but went without a hitch. I can't believe it's going so well & waiting for him to have a meltdown or realisation things are changing at some point during intros, but nothing like that yet, he seems such a happy boy, so long may that continue.


As soon as i left him this afternoon, i missed him. He has well & truly wiggled his way into my heart & i can't stop thinking about him


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Awww sounds like things are going really well for you both. It's posts like these that keep me going, although I imagine that I won't be sounding quite as calm as you guys if I ever get to be in the same position!


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

EHM sounds amazing. So happy that things are going so well for you. As you say, long may it continue   x


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey ladies hope your getting on well. We meet our LO this morning and I'm scared nervous excited all these things in my little belly xx


----------



## roonie (Oct 20, 2010)

Goodluck daisy, we meet our lo tomorrow,  so exciting, nerve wracking and wonderful! Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Hope all goes well daisy!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Wonderful daisy. Cant wait to read about  your magical day. Treasure every moment xx


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

enjoy, can't wait to read your update later x


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

Today was fab!!! She met us at the door and immediately recognised us I had the contents of my handbag tipped out and put back in got led places by the hand and then kisses and cuddles when we left. What should of been an hours visit was and hour and 40 mins can't wait to go back tomorrow x


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Aww Daisy, sounds amazing!  

Good luck for tomorrow Roonie  

EHM & Kelly, I hope the rest of your intros are going fantastically   x


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello everyone! 

Sorry for not posting for a while. We are now the proud owners of a 16 month old toddler! He is just AMAZING! We had really great intros with a brilliant foster family. I won't lie - intros are draining. It's a mix of getting to know your child, learning new things, being in someone else's home and the travelling, but it is absolutely worth it.

We brought our son home forever yesterday and things are going well so far. We were the proudest Mummy and Daddy on the block when we went for a walk to the park with our LO in his new buggy! We went out with him in a backpack today and he loved that! We've had a few tantrum-ettes and a massive all out wobbler today but the calming down bit was really useful to help us bond. He's a joy to have around but we are exhausted - all that nervous energy has got to us. All in this is Day 5 at our house and the 2nd night and both nights LO's gone down really well. 

I can't believe he's our son and we get to keep him. If you're reading this and going through the 'process' please, please, please stick with it. I found it really tough and it took 2 years for us but was worth every second. I suppose it's a like labour - painful when it's happening but soon forgotten when you have your LO snuggled in your arms.

I know it's very early days but we are besotted and will do whatever we can to make our son's life as fulfilling as possible.

Thanks for all your support.

Hope this are going well EHM and Daisy - what a day for you!

Stay in touch ladies! BTW I've lost 4Lbs in a week just chasing after our LO! The adoption diet is to be recommended!

xx


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Kellyrocket that so good to hear your news. Everything is going great on our end as well, we had our review meeting yesterday which was all good. So it's confirmed our little one is coming home this Thursday - forever. I agree that introductions are exhausting in many ways, ways that you cannot even imagine, And we haven't even done the hand over bit, which will be the hardest part as we have had such an amazing foster carer, who loves our LO so much. But, as ever let's take things day by day.
Xxx


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi EHM,

The handover bit for us wasn't too bad. We all had a little tear as we hugged goodbye and then it was on the car and off. It all happened so quickly. Our LO's social worker was there too and gave us some paperwork and that was that. 

LO is downstairs eating breakfast with his daddy and looking like a cute little pixi in is PJ's. 

Good luck and let me know how you get along.

Thinking of you and Daisy!

xx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

We took almost all of LO's things back with us the day before he came home so when we got him it was just him and one bag to be a bit less stressful. The FC didn't cry at all and gave him one hug, that was it but she hadn't been very welcoming at all and had deliberately distanced herself during the fostering as she knew he would be moving on. She was fairly reserved though so I imagine the tears were behind closed doors. It made it easier for us at the time but a shame further on as we have no contact with her at all.


----------

